

An Introduction to Layers for WordPress - marcperel
http://marketblog.envato.com/resources/an-introduction-to-layers-for-wordpress/

======
ereckers
Envato have there own comment spam team?

------
robmackay
Awesome and professional system solution :)

------
welmann
Great product, hard to believe its free!

------
sisa
It is Simply Amazing

------
TrevG
Really cool!

